# My New TT



## thmas (May 31, 2009)

So here's my story...

Last weekend I went riding with a couple of mates down at Aston Hill. Had an awesome days riding and after thought we would nip to Aylesbury to get a bite to eat before heading back home. Little did we know that a Tesco delivery truck would pull out in front of my mate at 50mph. He managed to stop but I wasn't so lucky....

View attachment 1


This car was GIVEN to me by my grandparents 2 years ago. She lasted a good couple of years and got me from A - B but I took this as a sign that it was time to get something which can actually stop when required.
So me and my mate went car shopping on the Sunday, had a test drive in a TT and loved it, unfortunately whilst i was debating whether or not to buy it someone sneaked in and bought it :/ - But all wasn't lost and as I said to my mate after we found out it had been sold, everything happens for a reason. Sure enough it did, we popped back to the same garage a few hours later just to see if they had anything else worth looking at. Turns out they had gotten there mitts on a very nice Audi TT destined for Audi Norwich. I placed a deposit and picked it up Yesterday  Here she is.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good. Love the angle of that TT photo


----------



## thmas (May 31, 2009)

Cheers, just had a little play in photoshop.. I'll upload so more later!


----------



## melloyello (May 25, 2009)

It looks well.
Happy driving!
My partner and I travelled to Southend on sea at the weekend from the south of Scotland to look at an 53 225 coupe but it was a few shades of light blue! Waste of time; sorry big waste of time. :evil: This was in a private garage near there.
Think there should be a wee hall of shame when people tell you it is mint. Perhaps someone that monitors the posts could help us with things like this.
Our search goes on!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I bet you are glad you went back any mods planned :?:


----------



## thmas (May 31, 2009)

Ah that sucks about the 53 225. I looked at about 4 before this one, did see some pretty hideously kept TT's. I was just lucky - so far lol.

Mod wise I'm not looking at doing any performance parts yet, though my friend keeps on about getting a remap! Gotta let my bank balance re=grow after the deposit. It's also going to need some new tyres before the end of the summer. I've got my eye on an Alcantara steering wheel though and maybe some carbon fibre interior door handles


----------

